# Sight Picture & Thanks bigHUN



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

So basically, the same size hole, but more light/sight picture?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Im glad you tried it. Now, if you would have access to bright sunny day to try it out, also go somewhere deep in the forest to some dark background, just for getting a feel how much the light is playing with us...when is darker you may need a bigger ring then the scope OD, all depends what peep size you use.
I am all set with 29mm scopes, I have one for open sunlight (FITA) and one for dark spots (Field) and I have a smallest peep size possible to get the depth of view.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> So basically, the same size hole, but more light/sight picture?


Exactly, and the sight picture seems brighter and clearer as well. Sight picture has always been a critical factor for me. I've only tried this indoors in artificial light but I'm expecting good things outside as well. I purchased several of the blanks and will be playing around with different configurations.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Just like x view from brite sight


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

redman said:


> Just like x view from brite sight


this not for aiming but to center the scope 
but you just gave me an idea:idea1:


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

redman said:


> Just like x view from brite sight


Not really as this is a reticle template that works in conjunction with a standard lens. I believe the X-View is a negative power lens with a hole in it. Or at least that's what it looks like on the web site as there is no real information on it there.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

EPLC said:


> Not really....


I hear lately that some pro's centering the target to the peep and bringing the scope in between...hard to believe but no comment until I will try...:zip:


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Where do you get those?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bigHUN said:


> I hear lately that some pro's centering the target to the peep and bringing the scope in between...hard to believe but no comment until I will try...:zip:


Not sure that's what they mean. Those Pros practice, but also "practice" to make things second nature alignment. They look through the peep, move it and the sight around until they get eye, peep and sight aligned without thought. Think of the time saved and "no fight" to align to give their best shot.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> Not sure that's what they mean. ....


I hear from ...(long story) that they use very micro size peep aperture where you can center the ring of the target and then bring your pin or dot (or some sort of true spot dual lens system ==== and its not a TS because I have it and can't imagine) inline....so I believe they don't even see or bother with a scope outer ring to center it...center the target ring and bring the "thingy" inbetween :set1_thinking: 
let me sleep over with this, I see a theory but how to make it with parts in my garage ??? :***:


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

fanio said:


> Where do you get those?


They are round plastic canvas templates. Any craft store such as Michael's has them for about $2 for a 8 pack.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

??? I've used several methods of pins, dot, circles, tiny orifices in my Super Peep. See the housing, don't see the housing, housing and circle. Used a dot that covered up all but the outer 4 ring on the 5 spot. Using a 3/64" orifice right now where only the .019" pin centers or remove the orifice completely from the Super peep and use the housing to help center. Stacking the pin I can do pretty good, hit holes, tiny felt tip marks about the diameter of a pencil eraser. Used a .029" pin up until 2 or 3 years ago and did pretty good in all archery venues.
Light more critical with my aging eyes, kind of wish I hadn't sold my Archery Specialty Super 7 light - 7 colors, variable power.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

(lower two pics) in first post...are you guys cutting the grid out by hand, stamping it? Looks to be machine stamped- can't imagine cutting all those little semi-squares out by hand and having it be accurate.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

you can paint them color whatever you like...
I have cut the OD to my scope OD, could find two holes matching almost to the holes I have on my 29mm scope


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Fury90flier said:


> (lower two pics) in first post...are you guys cutting the grid out by hand, stamping it? Looks to be machine stamped- can't imagine cutting all those little semi-squares out by hand and having it be accurate.


The material is called Plastic Canvas and it comes in various colors and shapes as well as sheets. It can be found in any craft supply store such as Michael's. 

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...&title=Sight Picture & Thanks bigHUN&txt=them


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

EPLC said:


> ...it comes in various colors and shapes as well as sheets....


I could only get white's at my local store, np, I have spray -painted them but that looks cheep when the paint start peeling off, I will look online if they sell in color, I like your purple and blue


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------



## al302852 (Jun 13, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tagged.


----------

